# Harley Benton R-458 BK



## Nemonic (Aug 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried this guitar? I am looking for replacement, maybe second guitar for my Cort EVL K4-7 sevenstring. I am looking for basswood body, becauses I think it is going to sound clearer than my mahogany.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd advise against HB guitars, they are usually terrible. So you want a cheap 7 strings?
From what's on Thomann I'd get either Ibanez ARZ307-BK or Ibanez XG307-BKF.
Mahogany can be very clear, it all depends on the pickups, and you'll never get very good pickup stock in that price range. Cheap replacement pickups do exist tho, like the Hex-buckers 7 from Guitar Heads.
If you want a cheap 8 go Rondo Music.
That's what I would do if on a budget


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 18, 2012)

I own 2 HB instruments (7 string with FR bridge and 6 string bass) and i found them both brill. So really i don't get all the hate on them. I'd say go for it. If you don't like the pups then replace them.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 18, 2012)

My opinion come from a few 6ers I've tried (well 2), I wasn't impressed even considering the price. But hey, you never know


----------



## Kapee (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, for 200$ its a good 8-stringer. They require some modding and heavy setting up, but i think its worth it. If its unplayable, you can allways send it back


----------



## LeAdEr (Aug 21, 2012)

You have 30 days money back (which works very well) so why don´t you give the guitar a chance? Maybe you can write an review for us when you got it


----------



## miczlor (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,

I might be the first person having this guitar. Received it yesterday.
Never played an 8 string guitar before but some 7 strings.
My first impressions on this guitar:

-The black finish on mine is really good. No scratches or something like that.
-The place where the neck is fitting into the body is done good, no gap on both sides
- The Humbuckers are Ok, but nothing special. I would not tell them High gain Pickups . They have Mid output i would say.
- The strings were a bit flubby , so i changed to Ernie Balls 74' to 10' they have more tension now.
- On the neck , there are some knot holes , so they took some cheaper wood ( reasonable for the price). Neck is an Flat D , i would say thin -normal thick for an 8 string ( can not compare to others)
-The nut is made out of some cheap plastic
- The tuners are ok , Tuning stability is pretty good.
- Bridge is ok, you can adjust it to lower or higher the action as well as intonation . String through body construction!(not mentioned on Thomann's webstie)
- Playability is really good , considering its an 8 string guitar. 
action can be set low enough without getting fret buzz.

Nice guitar to try out 8 strings and as a practice guitar.
I expected to get a much worse guitar, but this one is pretty good 
considering the price. Thanks to Thomann opening the 8 strings world
to more people


----------



## Mr GriND (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you for your test! I am not alone in thinking that it might interest someone!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/203787-new-capz-lock.html


----------



## carcass (Aug 26, 2012)

miczlor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might be the first person having this guitar. Received it yesterday.
> Never played an 8 string guitar before but some 7 strings.
> ...



man, you should post NGD with pictures and maybe some video review, I would like to see and hear it


----------



## miczlor (Aug 26, 2012)

Some first pictures:




http://imageshack.us/g/18/20120826200351.jpg/


----------



## DeKay (Aug 26, 2012)

miczlor said:


> Some first pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ImageShack Album - 5 images



I bet it sounds better than the RGA8, we need recordings of doomy things!


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 26, 2012)

miczlor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might be the first person having this guitar. Received it yesterday.
> Never played an 8 string guitar before but some 7 strings.
> ...



Would you say you could fit a EMGs in the current pick up routes? im planning on getting one of these as a second 8 string, adn i got a spare set of 808s.


----------



## LeAdEr (Aug 26, 2012)

The Head and the Inlays are really ugly in my opinion, but the price is great. At this moment iam searching an 7 string with an extended scale, but maybe interesting for my next guitar to test the world of 8 strings


----------



## Metaljesus (Aug 27, 2012)

It looks so short and fat. What scale lenght does it have?


----------



## miczlor (Aug 27, 2012)

DeKay said:


> I bet it sounds better than the RGA8, we need recordings of doomy things!



I try to record something this week.



welsh_7stinger said:


> Would you say you could fit a EMGs in the current pick up routes? im planning on getting one of these as a second 8 string, adn i got a spare set of 808s.



I don't know but i can take the measurements today . Then you can compare
to the EMG if it would fit.



LeAdEr said:


> The Head and the Inlays are really ugly in my opinion, but the price is great. At this moment iam searching an 7 string with an extended scale, but maybe interesting for my next guitar to test the world of 8 strings



 these were the things I liked about this guitar . A friend of mine will order the 7 string model after playing and seeing the 8 string model. He will order in a week or so. Then we can compare and give you details.



Metaljesus said:


> It looks so short and fat. What scale lenght does it have?



673 mm , so 26.5 inches


----------



## carcass (Aug 27, 2012)

hell yeah, this guitar looks really nice man .. maybe this will really become new "8-string starter" for all the guys who want to try out F# and lower


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 27, 2012)

It looks a lot like the 2010/11 Omen 8's with a different headstock/inlay...even how deep the carve is on the lower horn looks similar.


----------



## LeAdEr (Aug 27, 2012)

The sevenstring Harley Benton is a "normal" scale ,right?


----------



## miczlor (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes the 7 string model has a normal scale. 

The humbucker in the 8 string : 8,85 cm length , 3.65 cm width


----------



## DeKay (Aug 27, 2012)

Would be a good guitar to experiment with, sand off the finish so the wood shows then do some weird stuff to it and also switch out the pickups (if electronic is making alot of noise) + strings. 200&#8364; is basicly nothing for an 8 string that you keep having forever.


----------



## ilmari (Aug 30, 2012)

welsh_7stinger said:


> Would you say you could fit a EMGs in the current pick up routes? im planning on getting one of these as a second 8 string, adn i got a spare set of 808s.


 No!



miczlor said:


> The humbucker in the 8 string : 8,85 cm length , 3.65 cm width



That's the size of a normal sevenstring emg pickup.  I thought those pickups looked a bit smaller than they should have. 

 Wonder what they have thought at Harlem Benetton when they decided to throw in sevenstring pickups,  Hey, We'll save a couple of bucks here also, who cares what high e-string sounds on 8-string! 



miczlor said:


> I try to record something this week.


I'm curious to hear how those pickups work/sound. Have you recorded any sound clips yet?


----------



## miczlor (Sep 1, 2012)

ilmari said:


> I'm curious to hear how those pickups work/sound. Have you recorded any sound clips yet?



Sorry for my late answer but i had not much time and had some problems with the guitar. It made great noise at High Gain and i had to fix it (one cable at the bridge was not grounded).
So here is my Soundclip:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G10dUfiNnpU&feature=plcphttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G10dUfiNnpU&feature=plcp

Hope you like it.


----------



## raggy (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello, I need to know the measures of this guitar, specially how long it is. I'm going to purchase one and I need to know about it for looking for the case, perhaps some 7 strings guitar cases I own could be usefull. Thanks a lot.


----------



## raggy (Sep 2, 2012)

I forgot to mention, Mizclor, thanks a lot for your recording, you convinced me about purchasing theese one. I'm Jazz/progressive guitarrist and I think thes can be usefull for some experiments. I like the neck sound you showed. Greetings.


----------



## miczlor (Sep 4, 2012)

raggy said:


> Hello, I need to know the measures of this guitar, specially how long it is. I'm going to purchase one and I need to know about it for looking for the case, perhaps some 7 strings guitar cases I own could be usefull. Thanks a lot.



Hi Raggy, its as long as a normal six string. I compared to my ibanez 6 string.

So my friend received his Harley Benton 7 String finally and made a recording with it:

Harley Benton R-457 Seven String Sound Test by Angelo Studio on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I played it too. My impression was: Good guitar , great playability , flawless finish. A bit bassy sounding but that can be dialed out.


----------



## raggy (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello Miczlor, thanks a lot for your info. I'm surprised because of somtime ago I purchased a HBR7-450 (seven strings) and it cost a lot to me to find a case for it. It was longer tha a Jem Universe. I purchased it thinking in using the floyd rose and the machine heads in a self constructed guitar project, but I got impressed with the guitar and finally I used the full neck and mechanics. The sound from factory was worst than the sound you get in the seven strings demo you linked, but the floyd rose worked great. ANyway, I really think that guitar with a good electronics replacemente could sound really great. With time and a lot of use, I have had to replace some frets, but you can be sure the neck with the new frets are a very high quality one and tha guitar costing ten time more have even worst ones installed.

Thanks again for all your info.
Regards.


miczlor said:


> Hi Raggy, its as long as a normal six string. I compared to my ibanez 6 string.
> 
> So my friend received his Harley Benton 7 String finally and made a recording with it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr GriND (Sep 5, 2012)

New pics on Thomann:
Harley Benton R-458 BK Rock Series vue largie 1 - Cyberstore Thomann Français
Harley Benton R-458 BK LH Rock Series vue largie 1 - Cyberstore Thomann Français


----------



## samclarke669 (Sep 5, 2012)

Interested to try one of these, As said above Thomann's 30 day warranty is pretty good, and it'd be an OK base for some modding! Cheers OP for the sound test.


----------



## miczlor (Sep 5, 2012)

samclarke669 said:


> Interested to try one of these, As said above Thomann's 30 day warranty is pretty good, and it'd be an OK base for some modding! Cheers OP for the sound test.



The money back option does work pretty well. Never had problems with that.


----------



## LeAdEr (Sep 5, 2012)

A Friend of mine got one of these guitars a few days ago, but he had to send it back because it was impossible to get the right intonation. He will get a new one the next days, we will see


----------



## miczlor (Sep 6, 2012)

The 7 or 8 string one?


----------



## LeAdEr (Sep 6, 2012)

The 8 string. It looks really good, but it has some issues with the intonation. When he will get a new one without these problems they really good guitars for that money. Perfect to try a little bit some 8 string stuff


----------



## Bommel (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bommel (Sep 6, 2012)

i found this video recently


----------



## miczlor (Sep 8, 2012)

Bommel said:


> i found this video recently



I don't think you read the whole thread? I posted this video one page before.


----------



## raggy (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm waiting for one of theese guitars. I orderd it last week, but there are no ones available, so it seem it is going successfull, just launched, all sold.


----------



## LeAdEr (Sep 11, 2012)

It´s not a big surprise for me that all guitars are sold at this moment. This prize is unbeatable. Hope they will get some new ones soon


----------



## raggy (Sep 18, 2012)

Guitars available again! the mine is comming


----------



## manu80 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi gentlemen ! Mine too.Be glad to review it once received!


----------



## LeAdEr (Sep 19, 2012)

If you have the chance it will be great when you record some samples or a video for us


----------



## Phrygian (Sep 20, 2012)

miczlor said:


> - On the neck , there are some knot holes , so they took some cheaper wood ( reasonable for the price).



if I'm not mistaken, those knots will more than likely cause severe issues in a few years - the fretboard will get bumps and cause buzzing and intonation issues.  

I wouldn't keep a guitar with knots on the neck, however cheap it is.


----------



## manu80 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey there!
Just receive dmine friday night.
Quick review, just playe da bit this week end to have fun.
I got no actions at Thomann, I got the axes in my signature, so you can see I've touched a lot of different gear, bought sold etc....
It's, for the price, really good.Honestly. Just wanted to try the 8 string. I don't see how you guys can do power chords on that thing !!!!!!

Good stuff some minor flaws but very surprised overall, in a really good way ! Here we go !

Guitar looks a lot like schecter, body , neck etc...
No wood knot on my neck.Still, i was expecting it to be larger than that.
Overall finish is good, really. Paint could a bit better polished it's doens't look 100% smooth when looking at it on the light.i mean it's smooth, but you can see underneath that the wood could have been prepared better, but it hardly noticeable. I'm picky that's all 
Pickup are for 7 string, yes. Strange, maybe they considered that as those EMG are like bars inside, maybe it could work.
Neck is really pleasant, the head is a bit ugly but can maybe be reshaped. Tuners aren't that good. Turnin a bit loose, don't hold well some bending etc....
The knobs could have a better finished, the bridge is ok.
Strings are not pristine, a bit corroded strangely, i'll change them when I'll change the PU. I found 2 EMG 707 for cheap, I'll try that.
Sound? clear and impersonnal in clean, muddy in distortion mode.
No hole at the body/neck joint. The black paint of the head tends to drool a bit on the maple neck, nothing bad.Maybe I can sand a bit to remove that.

So
CONS : bad strings, bad PU, Head paint could be better (I know it's 200 euros, just saying not loudly complaining) tuners. Well the same list as usual on this kind of price range.
PROS: Cheap (price), and well built. As good as some Ibanez like the RGR321, (which was one of my favorite axe ) or schecters. Good basis to mod or discover 8 string.
Bought it with a Gator softcase, it fits ok and 2 pack of EB strings
So far, really pleased. Got to dig it more in the next days.

Hope this helps.
Can try to record some stuff but my night are busy with my kid, much more important 
Stil I'll take some pics for you guys.

MANU


----------



## raggy (Sep 26, 2012)

Just received the mine and ...sorry to say , a full disaster. Never before I have seen a so bad instrument in teh Harley Benton Family, I have test a lot of guitars, specially de old model of seven strings with Floyd Rose, that was fine.

BUt this ... ral carpa for me:
1. The head is broken! but not inthe shipping the box has no damage
2. Tunners can get stable for mor than 5 minutes
3. The cutaway is really absurd, my hands can't go easily to the huigh frets, its absurd the neck screwed in that position, I really can figure out what's the stupid reason to do this, The before 7 strings model, give you acces to the full fretboard. This has no sense for me.
4. THe tone pot is detached ...
5. Ground noise ..., brdge not gounded ... absurd again.

In the other hand , the pickups are middle or low output, not high, with low impedance and high resonantm this is nnot very imortant, because off for sure the best is to replace them but they are the vbest f thios guitar (and the neck), the sound is decent, but not the sound you think for a 8 strings guitar, they produce a classical rock sound.

All thesse is frustrating, I have claime today on eThomann support, I'm waiting for a soution.



manu80 said:


> Hey there!
> Just receive dmine friday night.
> Quick review, just playe da bit this week end to have fun.
> I got no actions at Thomann, I got the axes in my signature, so you can see I've touched a lot of different gear, bought sold etc....
> ...


----------



## manu80 (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, sorry for you Raggy...they'll find a solution for you. I'm sure
I just started modding yesterday. The hole for the pots are...a bit big for the pot shaft...strange...the volume hole is as big as the switch one !!!
And I found 2 emg for cheap, the bridge fits like a glove, but for the neck I had to sand of the neck in the cavity a bit, as the EMG was able to fit without forcing.


----------



## miczlor (Sep 27, 2012)

raggy said:


> Just received the mine and ...sorry to say , a full disaster. Never before I have seen a so bad instrument in teh Harley Benton Family, I have test a lot of guitars, specially de old model of seven strings with Floyd Rose, that was fine.
> 
> BUt this ... ral carpa for me:
> 1. The head is broken! but not inthe shipping the box has no damage
> ...



It seems you received a bad one. Mine is holding the tuning pretty good
but i had the same problem with the bridge not beeing grounded.

I rather like the pickups, because too much gain is not good for these low tunings. And if its not enough , then you can use a booster (which I use).
I'm sure Thomann will help you fast. They have one of the best customer services I have ever seen.


----------



## miczlor (Sep 27, 2012)

manu80 said:


> Damn, sorry for you Raggy...they'll find a solution for you. I'm sure
> I just started modding yesterday. The hole for the pots are...a bit big for the pot shaft...strange...the volume hole is as big as the switch one !!!
> And I found 2 emg for cheap, the bridge fits like a glove, but for the neck I had to sand of the neck in the cavity a bit, as the EMG was able to fit without forcing.



Maybe you can provide a comparison between the stock and EMG pickups?


----------



## manu80 (Sep 27, 2012)

well it can only be tighter and more precise.
Still I'm waiting a new PU switch and a solderless P/P pot.Then we're set. 
I may change the tuners too , but having to buy 2 sets of tuners annoys me a bit. I may stick with the stock ones for the moment.


----------



## raggy (Sep 27, 2012)

manu80 said:


> Damn, sorry for you Raggy...they'll find a solution for you. I'm sure
> I just started modding yesterday. The hole for the pots are...a bit big for the pot shaft...strange...the volume hole is as big as the switch one !!!
> And I found 2 emg for cheap, the bridge fits like a glove, but for the neck I had to sand of the neck in the cavity a bit, as the EMG was able to fit without forcing.




This guitar is built with the body of a six strings, for this reason, the cutaway is in bad position and do not allow to access the high frets. For this reason , it is using trough body construction, it can have more space to fit in the small body the scale of the guitar. The bridge not grounded sure is in all ones, not only the mine, because of there is no hole in the wood to acces it. The pickups, sure, are the big surprise, because of the sound better than you can hope, I only mentioned they talked about high output and they are low ones. The neck and frteboard seems good enough, but my head is broken. The body has an irresoluble problem for me, the cutaways are very bad designed. The only solution for me would be to self construct a new well designed body and use the rest of the componentes. But as mi head neck is broken ... I have nothing to do with this piece of crap. This seems to be a lottery and I have lost : (. Bad luck, I have had no troubles before with this shop.


----------



## raggy (Sep 27, 2012)

hello guys-. If some one of you ar goung to swap the pickups of this guitar, and want to sell for a reasonable price the ones include, tell me please. I want to make som experiments changing some characteristics of the pick ups, and it's not a good idea to make the experiments with expensive ones.


----------



## manu80 (Sep 27, 2012)

damn I got a hole in mine going to the bridge for the ground. Strange...


----------



## raggy (Sep 27, 2012)

manu80 said:


> damn I got a hole in mine going to the bridge for the ground. Strange...



Probably there are a lor of makers working with the same signature. SO again , it's a lottery. I have read befores this guitar look like a Schecter, but it&#347; not ture, the cutaway in the Schecter is perfect, well designed,you can acces al the fretboard easily,this is nit the matter with this.


----------



## miczlor (Sep 28, 2012)

raggy said:


> The bridge not grounded sure is in all ones, not only the mine, because of there is no hole in the wood to acces it.



oh man, not even a hole?? They have sent you a piece of crap. Mine has the hole just the cable were loose and not at the right place.


----------



## raggy (Sep 28, 2012)

QUOTE=miczlor;3206183]oh man, not even a hole?? They have sent you a piece of crap. Mine has the hole just the cable were loose and not at the right place.[/QUOTE]

Now 3 days since I claimed for a solution, and still no answer ... don't know what is happening


----------



## miczlor (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't worry. you can also call them. i think they also have customer service in spain? you also could sent them a reminder.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Any news? I finished modding mine. EMG 707 Bridge, and a 707 TW Splittable in neck. ihad for 90 euros of pickups, so that looks ok to me. I had to widen the jack socket also and sand a bit of the neck in the PU cavity to fit the EMG. Next I'll change the tuners but so far it's fine. Pics this week.


----------



## LeAdEr (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe you can record something for us?


----------



## manu80 (Oct 9, 2012)

wish i could but except an iphone or a crappy camera, ain't got nothing to get a good sound out of it...


----------



## Nemonic (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello there.
I am thinking about getting my first eight string. I want to try basswood body, and perhaps passive pickups.
I am thinking about Schecter Omen 8 in white (i would replace pickups, maybe tuners, and strings)
Or, maybe I should buy Harley Benton, which consists of similar woods (what about quality differences?), is half the price (i could buy pack of 808 X or D-Activators), and is black, which i dislike and i would probably remove the finish.
Which one would you choose?
Would it be easy to tune the shorter scale to drop E?


----------



## raggy (Nov 19, 2012)

hello, me here again, only to say I've got a total refund from thoman for my defective unit that I have returned. I still would like to have one of this in good conditions, but, now, it seems they are not available anymore! after only some months inteh market. Strange, isn't it?


----------



## veeenu8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just bought this guitar so that I could both do some experimentations and trying what the extended range world looks like. I do actually quite like R458's playability and, even at the unexplainably low cost, the sound of the unplugged guitar is more than acceptable.

As some have already pointed in this thread, my guitar looks like it's lacking proper grounding. Sent to a standard Treadplate with no effects in my POD HD500, the noise is unbearable, and remains quite loud even with a noise gate with ridiculously high threshold settings (90% or so) which aren't obviously viable because they disrupt the sound way too much even to be remotely acceptable. I could send it back but I think it'd take way too much time and hassle for the price paid.

I've never rewired a guitar but I have theoretical knowledge of how guitar electronic works, and bases of electronics, so I'm going to give it a shot. I'm going to bypass the tone pot since I've never used it, and link the ground to the bridge. Has anybody tried to do something similar and could give me some pointers?

(hope this isn't considered necroposting, since this is the guitar's official topic and there is information related to my question)


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 7, 2013)

I got one of these guitars for Christmas and to be honest i have no noise issues what so ever. Playability to excellent to me. The pick ups are the only let down to it in my opinion. It works well for what I needed from it (an 8 string to string up with a high g). Other than the pick ups, I've had 0 issues with it.


----------



## Robrecht (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently bought one too. Planning to do an NGD (edit: here it is) highlighting some of the details (including a couple of improvements that seem to have been made to the model) and my experience swapping the incredibly noisy electronics for EMG 808's -- which is highly recommended! Short version: it's very playable and definitely value for money.

_Edit_ -- about the grounding: I had the same horrible noise coming from the original pickups. There was a thin wire coming from a hole that seemed to lead to the bridge all right, and it was connected to the rest of the electronics at the visible end, but perhaps not soldered correctly to the bridge? I disconnected it entirely because the active EMGs don't need bridge grounding, so I'm not sure what you should do.


----------



## veeenu8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I recently bought one too. Planning to do an NGD highlighting some of the details (including a couple of improvements that seem to have been made to the model) and my experience swapping the incredibly noisy electronics for EMG 808's -- which is highly recommended! Short version: it's very playable and definitely value for money.


That'd be very helpful! Just one question, I read that the PU housing is not wide enough for 8string pickups, did you enlarge it?


Robrecht said:


> _Edit_ -- about the grounding: I had the same horrible noise coming from the original pickups. There was a thin wire coming from a hole that seemed to lead to the bridge all right, and it was connected to the rest of the electronics at the visible end, but perhaps not soldered correctly to the bridge? I disconnected it entirely because the active EMGs don't need bridge grounding, so I'm not sure what you should do.


Mmm, I reopened the guitar and it effectively has a wire coming out from near the bridge but everything seems a little messy and I'm not sure where's the problem. I took a picture and I'm drawing the schematic upon it, when I finish the job I'll post it up here.


----------



## Robrecht (Jan 8, 2013)

veeenu8 said:


> That'd be very helpful! Just one question, I read that the PU housing is not wide enough for 8string pickups, did you enlarge it?
> 
> Mmm, I reopened the guitar and it effectively has a wire coming out from near the bridge but everything seems a little messy and I'm not sure where's the problem. I took a picture and I'm drawing the schematic upon it, when I finish the job I'll post it up here.



I just updated my previous post with a link to my NGD.  The biggest news is that the PU cavities seem to have been enlarged and are now EMG 808-sized, about 10 by 3,9 cm, so I didn't have to enlarge them myself. If you compare your guitar with my pictures and those of the older model (see the second post in my NGD), you can probably tell if yours has the larger ones or not.


----------



## veeenu8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I just updated my previous post with a link to my NGD.  The biggest news is that the PU cavities seem to have been enlarged and are now EMG 808-sized, about 10 by 3,9 cm, so I didn't have to enlarge them myself. If you compare your guitar with my pictures and those of the older model (see the second post in my NGD), you can probably tell if yours has the larger ones or not.


I can't access the guitar right now but I'll check asap, and use a ruler just in case 

Meanwhile, here's a picture of the electronics on my guitar, I won't embed it so the thread doesn't become too heavy: http://i.imgur.com/HtrEn.jpg


----------



## Robrecht (Jan 8, 2013)

veeenu8 said:


> I can't access the guitar right now but I'll check asap, and use a ruler just in case
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a picture of the electronics on my guitar, I won't embed it so the thread doesn't become too heavy: http://i.imgur.com/HtrEn.jpg



The way you marked that picture is genius! I yanked the electronics out of mine without really checking all of the connections, but it certainly looked like yours... Same pick-up switch 'box', similarly placed holes leading towards the pick-ups, bridge (?) and jack. I'm not great with electronics though -- good thing the EMGs came with a good manual -- so I can't tell what could be wrong.


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 14, 2013)

Im looking for a cheap 8 string to mess around with, means i wanna repaint, swap pickups and stuff, and i saw that Thomann had redone this Model with 8 string pickups, nicer heel and stuff, so do you guys say its worth a shot getting this cheapo or should i save up the money to get a Omen 8 (i have an offer to get a walnut satin one for 300)
greets
Simon


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Apr 14, 2013)

DeathcoreCutie said:


> Im looking for a cheap 8 string to mess around with, means i wanna repaint, swap pickups and stuff, and i saw that Thomann had redone this Model with 8 string pickups, nicer heel and stuff, so do you guys say its worth a shot getting this cheapo or should i save up the money to get a Omen 8 (i have an offer to get a walnut satin one for 300)
> greets
> Simon



Personally I'd say go for it. You'd have more cash left over for higher grade upgrades. It maybe a cheapo but it's a good cheapo.


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice man, the R-458 looks really like good bang for the buck, looks much better then the R-457 in my opinion....
greets


----------



## manu80 (Mar 10, 2014)

anyone got pics of the new version please ?
Open coils PU, offset board dots?
thanks
MANU


----------



## Fraz666 (Jun 12, 2014)

manu80 said:


> anyone got pics of the new version please ?
> Open coils PU, offset board dots?
> thanks
> MANU


+1!
I decided to buy it (available from 10th of July) and I wonder if there will be considerable differences from the previous model 
Harley Benton R-458 BK Progressiv Series - Thomann Italia

It will be my first non-6string and I'm interested in changing the neck humbucker: in this thread many of you have replaced it with a pair of EMG, I prefer a DiMarzio or Duncan.
My goal is to go very low and 'deep', and maybe to buy an humbucker that will fit also in the next 8-string in case of upgrade


----------



## Reaper (Sep 7, 2014)

A friend of mine has got one of these, and it goes as "Rock" version of it, I think the specs are the same, but physically they look a bit different.

Can someone tell the differences between the "Rock" and the "Progressiv" one? Or are only aesthetic aspects?

I'm planning to buy the Progressiv one in a few weeks, but my friend has the Rock one wish I love to play, I'm hoping they are similar in terms of playing... (as the Rock is out of stock now).

Regards


----------

